# ivf at 51



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

Hi anyone done 1st time ivf at 51 years old, with doner eggs, it is now or never, as it has been put off for 6 years due to illness, and moving we have had 5 missed miscarriages, looking for advise


----------



## Lola2021 (Dec 25, 2020)

ozziechick said:


> Hi anyone done 1st time ivf at 51 years old, with doner eggs, it is now or never, as it has been put off for 6 years due to illness, and moving we have had 5 missed miscarriages, looking for advise


Hi @ozziechick 
I dont think I have any great advice, only to try to relax as much as you can. I used the Zita West mindfulness app and found it helpful to switch off before bedtime. Also, stay hydrated. I drank loads of water in my first few weeks. Wishing you the best of luck with your treatment. We used donor egg too and it was the best decision we ever made.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I recommend downloading a free online magazine on fertilityroad they published a few weeks ago. The magazine is dedicated to IVF DE, includes 70 pages with articles written by top European experts in IVF DE. All the best on your journey.


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

Wishing you lots of luck. I'm nearly 50 and hoping to go for donor egg now. Mindset is so important and it's the one thing you have so much influence over during this process, so yes great advice I think to focus on that. Please keep us posted. X


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

Wishing you ladies the best of luck . Im
43 and starting my first ivf cycle this month . It may be I have to move to donor egg but giving my own eggs a shot first , literally !
Please keep us updated and wishing you success ☺☺☺❤


----------



## Lola2021 (Dec 25, 2020)

PDream1980 said:


> Wishing you ladies the best of luck . Im
> 43 and starting my first ivf cycle this month . It may be I have to move to donor egg but giving my own eggs a shot first , literally !
> Please keep us updated and wishing you success ☺☺☺❤


Hope your first cycle went ok and you didnt find it too tough 🤞🏼


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

Lola2021 said:


> Hope your first cycle went ok and you didnt find it too tough 🤞🏼


thx but cant go till aug


----------



## SryGrl (May 22, 2016)

Hi, I logged on here this evening for the first time in years. This forum was such a lifeline to me. I am so incredibly blessed to have goven birth to my wonderful son almost five years ago, at the age of 51. I wish you all the best in your journey and hopefully you will soon be blessed with a little one!


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

SryGrl said:


> Hi, I logged on here this evening for the first time in years. This forum was such a lifeline to me. I am so incredibly blessed to have goven birth to my wonderful son almost five years ago, at the age of 51. I wish you all the best in your journey and hopefully you will soon be blessed with a little one!


good to hear, where did u go


----------



## pattycake (May 28, 2012)

What are you doing to prepare in the meantime?x


----------

